# You Might Be a fluffy bunny ninja



## Bester (Jan 4, 2011)

We get a lot of "ninjas" on these forums. They like the cool black threads and mystique, and want to be one of the cool kids. Sadly, they end up on the lamer wall of shame.

Here's a few tips from your old Uncle Al on how to tell if you are in fact, a lamer fluffy bunny ninja:

#1 -  If You spell it "ninjitsu".  This is a common error however if you sit there and argue it, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#2 - If Your biggest experience with something Japanese was seeing Pearl Harbor at the dollar show, or you have something made by Nintendo, , you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#3 - If you bought throwing stars from Bud and think they are real, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#4 - If you created your own ninja system because there's no real school near you, and all you had were some books to work from, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#5 - If after you sign up to a forum and Real Ninja's correct your misconceptions, misunderstandings and out right stupidity, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#6 - If you name your art from kanji yet can't actually read Japanese, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#7 - If your training included watching American Ninja then lots of jumping out of trees, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#8 - If you find yourself constantly being corrected on web forums by people who actually speak or read Japanese and then correct them, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

#9 - If you're a guy who doesn't speak or read Japanese, who has never been to Japan, who has never trained under anyone who has trained in Japan, yet insist you are qualified to start a ninja school, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

and finally,

#10 - If you are offended by these, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

Thank you, Thank you, I hate you all, except you, but most certainly you.


----------



## Tanaka (Jan 4, 2011)

Those fluffy bunny's don't even realize they are actually being highly offensive to those who carry the lineage of that art.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2011)

Why am I picturing a Bugs Bunny cartoon?


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 5, 2011)

Im as skeptical of the legitimacy of Ninjutsu as I am about these Native American martial arts masters that popup. The "I found some little old man who was the last master" stories are far too often a construct.


----------



## Bester (Jan 6, 2011)

Hint: This is NOT a training film. If you think it is, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.


Also, real ninja's don't need sock puppet accounts to atta boy them. You know who you are, fluffer.


----------



## Flea (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank god for qualified instructors who show us how it's really done.

:samurai:


----------



## Hudson69 (Jan 6, 2011)

Why the does the call sign "Gecko45" seem like it would fit in the post?


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 14, 2011)

woops sorry for the double post


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 14, 2011)

3 cheers for fluffy bunny ninjas LOL 
hay I could say yes to atleast one of these. Im cool with that
I love the fictional hollywood ninjas. and I love the real ninjutsu martial art.
If you say you never thought ninjas are cool you are in denial.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 29, 2011)

Bester said:


> #5 - If after you sign up to a forum and Real Ninja's correct your misconceptions, misunderstandings and out right stupidity, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.



Hey jumping into this a bit late I know but just wanted to say this rule is a little harsh... What about all us ninja-lings that have just started and don't have all the knowledge of you long timers? I've been corrected lots of times on things (including movie concepts like "A samurai never throws his sword as a matter of honor") and I'd like to think I'm not a fluffy bunny ninja.. 

Or do you need to meet at least x amount of criteria for it to count?


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Hey jumping into this a bit late I know but just wanted to say this rule is a little harsh... What about all us ninja-lings that have just started and don't have all the knowledge of you long timers? I've been corrected lots of times on things (including movie concepts like "A samurai never throws his sword as a matter of honor") and I'd like to think I'm not a fluffy bunny ninja..
> 
> Or do you need to meet at least x amount of criteria for it to count?



At the very least, I'd say that rule could be exempted for someone with a willingness to learn, and training at a legitimate school to boot.  

You may have perceptions corrected, but you've also shown a good amount of character and insight, Supra.  I don't think you're a fluffy bunny ninja, no sir, not one bit.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 29, 2011)

awwww thanks Carol! Glad to hear I haven't completely embarrased myself or my organisation


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> awwww thanks Carol! Glad to hear I haven't completely embarrased myself or my organisation



Not in the least.  Personally I love your posts.  Glad to have you as part of the "family" here.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have a question about #9. In other MAs, one doesn't necessarily have to visit the country of origin or speak its language to be a legit Master, why should Ninjutsu be an exception?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol, Supra might still be a fluffy bunny. We don't know if his ninja outfit has a cotton ball tail.  Course, if he's a good ninja, we never will.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 29, 2011)

Well by good ninja I take it you mean skilled? Everyone knows ninja are pure evil, spawned from Hell itself to act as Death's messengers


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

"If you can see the ninja, you are already dead. Please say good bye to your 2 best friends."


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 29, 2011)

Well here's an interesting one for you Bob... Is it true that if a ninja kills you in your sleep you won't even know till you wake up the next morning?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep.  Days even.  I was killed last thursday.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 29, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yep.  Days even.  I was killed last thursday.



oh noes! whoever will moderate us and post up funny sword videos now?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

It's ok. I've been dead before. I'm part Galifrayan on my uncles side.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll just call you Aslan and travel through wardrobes to visit you


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 29, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Hey jumping into this a bit late I know but just wanted to say this rule is a little harsh... What about all us ninja-lings that have just started and don't have all the knowledge of you long timers? I've been corrected lots of times on things (including movie concepts like "A samurai never throws his sword as a matter of honor") and I'd like to think I'm not a fluffy bunny ninja..
> 
> Or do you need to meet at least x amount of criteria for it to count?



If I may give you a tip: if you don't know, then don't make statements that may need to be corrected. Do some more research before you post to make sure, perhaps state your post as a question, or if you are really not sure, don't post. That is much better than stating things and then having to be corrected. In public. By your sensei  (or someone else)
If you post something, people should feel they can put some stock by your words.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

I just take the whole thread as humor. Bits of truth, but humor.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> If I may give you a tip: if you don't know, then don't make statements that may need to be corrected. Do some more research before you post to make sure, perhaps state your post as a question, or if you are really not sure, don't post. That is much better than stating things and then having to be corrected. In public. By your sensei  (or someone else)
> If you post something, people should feel they can put some stock by your words.



I'm going to disagree.  I once had a teacher that told me that Kihon Happo was Togakure Ryu.  I'm guessing this goes back to the days of Early instructors calling everything Togakure ryu.  Early on in my postings someone asked "what have you seen from Togakure Ryu" and I said "Well Kihon Happo is" and was Corrected.

Would I have been if I hadn't posted?  Maybe... down the road someplace.  But I think It's a good use of these forums to share that kind of information and to get corrected, AS LONG AS someone is willing to accept the truth when it's given to them.  If you come on and go "well ninjItsu is just an acceptable misspelling" and everyone who is anyone corrects you and you go "lalalalalalalal" with your fingers in your ears, then yeah its a waste of time to make those kinds of posts and I agree with you.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 29, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> I'm going to disagree.  I once had a teacher that told me that Kihon Happo was Togakure Ryu.  I'm guessing this goes back to the days of Early instructors calling everything Togakure ryu.  Early on in my postings someone asked "what have you seen from Togakure Ryu" and I said "Well Kihon Happo is" and was Corrected.
> 
> Would I have been if I hadn't posted?  Maybe... down the road someplace.  But I think It's a good use of these forums to share that kind of information and to get corrected, AS LONG AS someone is willing to accept the truth when it's given to them.  If you come on and go "well ninjItsu is just an acceptable misspelling" and everyone who is anyone corrects you and you go "lalalalalalalal" with your fingers in your ears, then yeah its a waste of time to make those kinds of posts and I agree with you.



That is different, because you -thought- you knew. Being misinformed isn't a sin.
But if you make statements as fact without actually having a reason to think you are right or knowing what you are talking about... then it's bad.


----------



## alburyscott (Jan 29, 2011)

ok


----------



## Bester (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Bester (Jan 29, 2011)

* If you learned your ninja techniques by studying Youtube, and web chat boards, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

* If you've ever tested your ninja skills by sneaking onto a golf course at 3 in the morning, and assassinated the 7th hole, and your last name is not Hayes, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.

* If while training you have hummed the Mortal Kombat theme, or roared "Total Annihilation" while sparring, you might be a fluffy bunny ninja.


You people think I'm kidding. I'm serious. Deadly serious. This is real serious stuff here. I'm serious. Stop laughing. Next time you walk through a door way you'll see how serious this stuff is. Some guy in a rabbit suit, swinging a BudK straight sword, skimming a copy of "Secrets of the Ninja" comes at you, you'll wish you'd been paying attentions to all this serious stuff.  *Poof, I varnish!*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2011)

While your 'varnishing', touch up the bar in the SM's lounge eh? :rofl:


----------



## ElfTengu (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has posted a link to Robert Hamburger's enterprise. Sums it up best for me, the ol' R-U-P!


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 1, 2011)

Er, I think people got rather sick of RUP back in the day... besides, there are directions in the stickies to not post a link there.... no matter how funny it may be....


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, although it is possible, it is very hard to make a reference to RUP which is not annoying.
It is best left alone.


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh come on guys, would you really deny other people the experience? 

Think back to when you first saw RUP, I know I laughed my tabi off, even though it was years ago. It is probably less annoying than many official dojo sites.

I did avoid leaving a direct link though, as surely Google isn't off limits.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 3, 2011)

It's better than the kumori webpage. At least with RUP they are not trying to pretend they are anything but a joke.


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 3, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> It's better than the kumori webpage. At least with RUP they are not trying to pretend they are anything but a joke.


 
And no matter how long ago you last heard it, your brain can recall that tune instantly. Maybe we were being subliminally programmed to FO, as RUP used to put it!


----------



## nark0sys (Jun 8, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yep.  Days even.  I was killed last thursday.




I always joke that no matter how far you run, what transport you take, let alone what freaking continent you happen to be on, if you piss off a ninja, he will be behind you.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## WC_lun (Jun 9, 2011)

...if you think going out to the woods, covering yourself with leaves or running from tree to tree makes you a ninja.   Same fella also said he was under house arrest, so I was a bit confused on how he made it out to the forest.  I'm assuming his super-secret ninja skills helped him avoid his tracking anklet.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 9, 2011)

Bah, you posers just don't know the power of Furafu Bani Ryu.


----------



## Namii (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats funny, When I first saw that picture I thought of the bunny suit christmas present Ralphie got in the  movie A Christmas Story.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 9, 2011)

A real ninja wouldn't put his eye out.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 13, 2011)

Since this thread seems to have come back to life recently, I thought it'd be fun to share a link a friend sent me. I think we can say as long as you are one of these guys, you fit the bill perfectly

[yt]D_F_5gvVnMc[/yt]


----------



## joshbrown (Sep 22, 2011)

http://bunnywarez.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/33


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

I can see that in my absence these lessons have been forgotten.

I give to you yet another installment of "You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja"


If you once saw Georgia on a map, and it was purple, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you train daily by running around in your black pajamas and diving through old truck tires, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you ignore repeated corrections on your fantasy ideas of ninjaness, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you think the Ask A Ninja guy is serious, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you were offended by the Ameri Do Te episode on Ninjas, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you've been banned from a message board after asking about how to vanish in a puff of smoke, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you use internet forums as notebooks where everyone says "Huh?" after you post something, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If you watched GI Joe and learned your ninja skills from Snow Shadow, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.

If on your Shodan certificate it's signed by Lo Wang, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.


If any of these fit you, stop, seek help.  Operators are standing by at legitimate schools around the world.  Put away your fantasy ideas, find a real instructor in a legitimate historical lineage and learn the correct way to be a real ninja.  Being a ninja is not for everyone. Constant exposure to ninjas may cause your family to die horribly when attacked by a rival clan. Ninja training may cause an aversion to sunlight and a desire to hide in shadows. Some trainers in ninja arts may develop paranoia and a funny walk. If your walk does not return to normal within 4-6 weeks, seek further instruction on how to blend in with society. Ninja training does not come with a warranty. Shinobi void where prohibited by law.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 2, 2012)

Bester said:


> If you watched GI Joe and learned your ninja skills from Snow Shadow, You Might Be A Fluffy Bunny Ninja.



Especially this one because your translation of the show/movie might be off... You'd be MUCH better off learning from Storm Shadow


----------

